
Disabled dog runs for the first time thanks to 3D-printed legs - lelf
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/18/7414591/disabled-dog-runs-for-the-first-time-thanks-to-3d-printed-legs
======
fernly
Awwwww.

------
moonshinefe
That's pretty great, thanks for sharing.

